# ebenfalls bestanden ;)



## Zanderella (13. November 2008)

Gestern war es dann auch soweit, meine Prüfung stand an. Aber lief alles bestens und habs auch endlich geschafft =) Nach der theoretischen Prüfung musste ich dann allerdings ca. 2 Stunden warten, was mich nervös gemacht hat. Bin dann rein und hab direkt mal die Montage für den Barsch erwischt (die bis dahin alle außer 2 oder 3 gezogen hatten |supergri) Alles halb so wild


----------



## Fischer2008 (13. November 2008)

*AW: ebenfalls bestanden *

Hy...
na denne mal Herzlichen Glückwunsch und Petri-Heil...
MFG Marvin


----------



## Micha:R (13. November 2008)

*AW: ebenfalls bestanden *

:m jop   nen herzlichen  .....      ich  hatte auch im september   prüfung  war  alles kein ding ! theorie   o fehler  ( hatte  mir den ganzen fragen hefter in kopf   rein studiert ) und praxis  war  eigentlich  fast is selbe  bloss  die fragen per mündlicher abfrage  #c


----------



## jannisO (13. November 2008)

*AW: ebenfalls bestanden *

Von mir auch alles Gute zur bestendenen Prüfung #6#6#6


----------



## dc1981 (13. November 2008)

*AW: ebenfalls bestanden *

herzlichen glühstrumpf ;-)

wo hast du deine prüfung abgelegt??? 
ich hate meine gestern in M'gladbach.

grüße Daniel


----------



## Koelnhorst (14. November 2008)

*AW: ebenfalls bestanden *

Allzeit Petri und dicke fische

Koelnhorst


----------



## Hechterbernd (14. November 2008)

*AW: ebenfalls bestanden *

Herzlichen Glückwunsch 

Ich hab meine gerade eben bestanden!!
Mit 0 Fehlern |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
Achja hab die Prüfung in Ulm gemacht!

Petri Heil,
Hechterbernd


----------



## bobbl (14. November 2008)

*AW: ebenfalls bestanden *

 Glückwunsch
Wünsch dir viel Petri Heil bei den ersten Versuchen am Wasser!


----------



## xassixs (14. November 2008)

*AW: ebenfalls bestanden *

auch von mir herzlichen glückwunsch und schliess mich auch an heute bestanden zu haben ;-)


----------



## Pulheimer27 (15. November 2008)

*AW: ebenfalls bestanden *

:vik:|schild-g:vik:


----------



## crazyFish (15. November 2008)

*AW: ebenfalls bestanden *

Glückwunsch an alle die bestanden haben, viel Glück am Wasser und immer stramme Schnur... #6


----------



## Tewi (15. November 2008)

*AW: ebenfalls bestanden *

von mir auch alles gute und dicke fische....:vik:


----------



## Angeljonas1 (15. November 2008)

*AW: ebenfalls bestanden *

Dann können die prächtigen Schuppenträger ja kommen! Wünschen allen frischgebackenen Petrijüngern schöne Erlebnisse am Wasser und natürlich allzeit beste Fänge!
Viele Grüße aus Berlin von der Tacklefront!
jonas


----------



## Zanderella (15. November 2008)

*AW: ebenfalls bestanden *

@dc1981ie Prüfung war in Olpe, falls du damit was anfangen kannst 

Vielen Dank euch allen und ich wünsche euch natürlich auch nur es Beste


----------



## Raubfischjäger (15. November 2008)

*AW: ebenfalls bestanden *

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung!#6 Dann kanns ja losgehn Jetzt haben die Bigge-Hechte einen weiteren Grund, sich zu fürchten


----------



## Moggele79 (16. November 2008)

*AW: ebenfalls bestanden *

Wir hatten am Freitag in Heidenheim a.d.Brenz Prüfung uns hat mans aber noch nicht mitgeteilt ob wir bestanden haben oder nicht.
An Hechterbend war bei euch in Ulm auch der Herr Siegler im Vorbereitungskurs?


----------



## anguilla 320 (16. November 2008)

*AW: ebenfalls bestanden *

Auch von mir und Waderkant viele Grüße
Glückwünsche!

Gruß Anguilla 320


----------

